# I showed my arms!!!



## bexy (Apr 25, 2008)

I have no pics right now, they will follow! but last nite i went to a formal/prom type thing and wore a sleevless dress! and it twas good! yey!


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 25, 2008)

YAY!!!! Good for you! It gets easier after the first time too 

Tracey xx


----------



## Tad (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesomeness! :bow:


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 25, 2008)

Yay! Well done Bex!
Pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## Cat (Apr 25, 2008)

Congratulations!! May you have many more bare arm events!


----------



## volatile (Apr 25, 2008)

Congrats!
I wish I could overcome that phobia. *sigh* lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 25, 2008)

Way to be fearless, beautiful girl!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 25, 2008)

That's great. Way to go.


----------



## bexy (Apr 25, 2008)

ok here are 2 pics!

can i just add that by the stage of the second pic i was quite, quite drunk :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh what a lovely dress Bexy, really pretty!! Your arms and shoulders are really nice in it! How did it feel to you? When I first went sleeveless the summer before last it felt amazing, SO ... free and cool and ... bare and slightly naughty!! Did you feel like that?


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 25, 2008)

Aww you look lovely! You remember the purple dress I posted in the thread where you were asking about shrugs? I was gonna get it for grad ball they'd sold out, so I've got a dress just like yours!! Had to look twice to see if it was the same! I'm too chicken to go bare arms tho...altho my arms are bigger than yours. Am gonna get a black cardy/shrug to wear with it. But well done to you


----------



## goldilocks829 (Apr 25, 2008)

You, your arms and your dress are all beautiful! Such wonderful pictures!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## William (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi 

I agree with everyone you look great in that dress and you look great in those heels.

William



bexylicious said:


> ok here are 2 pics!
> 
> can i just add that by the stage of the second pic i was quite, quite drunk :eat2:


----------



## Suze (Apr 25, 2008)

That dress is schweet & so is your arms. No reason to hide them at all!

If I was going too pic 1 thing about myself that I'm self conscious about, it would definitely be my arms....I totally understand the stress factor they causes!
I'm going away on a holiday in about a week and have WAY to many cute sleeveless dresses that I can't leave behind:wubu: 
It's going to be "no shrug/cardi" weather so I'm just going to say feck it and go sleeveless. 

I have too add some tanning lotion beforehand so I don't blind the locals, though. I've been there many times before so i know they're quite sensitive It's not cool when they shout "Hola, señorita! Why you so white, sweetherrrt??"


----------



## bexy (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks everyone! it felt wicked! i loved it! i brought a wrap with me but it ended up in my bag. i feel all excited now about shopping as i wont always look at stuff and think what i can put over it! and it did feel a little naughty too!


i think we should start a national arm showing day!

everyone should do it!


----------



## bexy (Apr 26, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Aww you look lovely! You remember the purple dress I posted in the thread where you were asking about shrugs? I was gonna get it for grad ball they'd sold out, so I've got a dress just like yours!! Had to look twice to see if it was the same! I'm too chicken to go bare arms tho...altho my arms are bigger than yours. Am gonna get a black cardy/shrug to wear with it. But well done to you



oooh whered u get it? mines from evans, it was the 5th dress i bought lol before i got one i liked! took all the rest back for a refund, much to the relief of george lol!

you should just do it pet, bring a wrap if you worry but totally do it!


----------



## olwen (Apr 26, 2008)

Bexy your arms are gorgeous, the dress is gorgeous. Why not go for it and get a tattoo on your arm so you have even more reason to show em off.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 26, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, Bex. I'm proud of you


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> oooh whered u get it? mines from evans, it was the 5th dress i bought lol before i got one i liked! took all the rest back for a refund, much to the relief of george lol!
> 
> you should just do it pet, bring a wrap if you worry but totally do it!



Might get a wrap but have got a shrug that i think i'm gonna wear. Mine's from Debenhams (altho the sash is black not patterned):


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 27, 2008)

congrats and you look lovely in your dress


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 27, 2008)

Your great arms! Bexy...you looked wonderful! 

Keep showing those arms off, girl....its almost summertime, trust me, you'll be glad you did!

Hugs,


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 27, 2008)

I knew you could do it Bex...You look very beautiful and I guarantee that No one was looking at your arms.

Well. Unless they like arms. And then yours were a very good example of arms 

The dress is beautiful... and your hairl looked AMAZING. I LOVE it curly like that.


----------



## bexy (Apr 27, 2008)

hee thanks so much everyone!

i want my hair curly everyday! i love it too think i should get a perm lol


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 27, 2008)

Its not worth the damage to your hair. Just curl it when you want it curly....Trust me...

Hugs,


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 27, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Aww you look lovely! You remember the purple dress I posted in the thread where you were asking about shrugs? I was gonna get it for grad ball they'd sold out, so I've got a dress just like yours!! Had to look twice to see if it was the same! I'm too chicken to go bare arms tho...altho my arms are bigger than yours. Am gonna get a black cardy/shrug to wear with it. But well done to you



Hi, I'm going to take out my random topic-frustration on you - please don't take it personally.  

This is NOT about the size of your arms!!!! It's not ok for Bex because her's are smaller, it's about the fact that you have a RIGHT to wear something sleeveless if you want to do that. 

You have a right to go sleeveless and wear a beautiful dress without finding something that covers it up on top just to hide your arms. 

Arms that are fat will look fat in or out of sleeves, TRUST US on this one!! If you can just clear your mind, give yourself the permission to do it... then you will find yourself so lightened by allowing that to not be your burden. Leave others to worry about that silly crap. You wear what you want, revel in the freedom of it. Buck convention, live without apologies!!!!

Sorry, I am pretty militant about the sleeveless thing, I know it's a process, but I don't want anyone to think it's one of those "it's ok for "her", but never for MY arms.."... it's not about that. 

Just do it. Sleeveless and unapologetic - get there, girls!!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 27, 2008)

Not taken personally, no worries. I'm still a relative newbie & I guess you must see replies like mine a lot and I get what you're saying...I know the issue is in my head, but until I stop hating my arms I will not be getting them out for the world. I know the world doesn't care, but I do! It's not just a size thing....it's a pale freckly thing too! Lol!! I'm less bothered by what I perceive other people will think, and more bothered about what I will think...altho probably they're kinda one and the same?

Maybe one day I shall feel like bearing all, but for now my arms are staying under wraps (slight pun intended!).


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 27, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Not taken personally, no worries. I'm still a relative newbie & I guess you must see replies like mine a lot and I get what you're saying...I know the issue is in my head, but until I stop hating my arms I will not be getting them out for the world. I know the world doesn't care, but I do! It's not just a size thing....it's a pale freckly thing too! Lol!! I'm less bothered by what I perceive other people will think, and more bothered about what I will think...altho probably they're kinda one and the same?
> 
> Maybe one day I shall feel like bearing all, but for now my arms are staying under wraps (slight pun intended!).



Yup, that's what I mean.... if you want/when you want.... just never think you can't "because.... (fill in reason)"... there's no reason other than your head, so when you want to give it a shot - do it!


----------



## olwen (Apr 27, 2008)

Ginge, freckles give your arms character. Celebrate them. That and oddly shaped birthmarks.


----------



## bexy (Apr 27, 2008)

and my arms are by no means tanned, nor freckless!

i always felt i wasnt allowed to show my arms, not sure why. but i feel like ive had a realisation now. like AM said. fat arms are fat arms in or out of clothes. i realised that wearing a shrug doesnt make me a size 10 so why did i keep doing it!

maybe it will come ginge, maybe not. either way you are hot  and i nearly bought that dress in debenhams too lol!! but they didnt have my size. their plus size stuff is pretty fuddy duddy but that dress is gorgeous!

xx


----------



## elle camino (Apr 27, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> (...)
> 
> Arms that are fat will look fat in or out of sleeves, TRUST US on this one!! If you can just clear your mind, give yourself the permission to do it... then you will find yourself so lightened by allowing that to not be your burden. Leave others to worry about that silly crap. You wear what you want, revel in the freedom of it. Buck convention, live without apologies!!!!
> 
> ...


YES. YES YES YES. 

not to detract from bexy's happiness at all, because like AM said - it's a process, but OMFG i get so irked about the fat-arms taboo thing within the fatgirl community. 
i've been going sleeveless in public for like 13 years now, and invariably, several times each summer, one of my fatgirl friends will blurt out something along the lines of "wow, you are _so brave_ for going sleeveless all the time like that! i could just _never_! i would just _die_ of embarrassment if i had to show my arms to the world! gosh!"
and it's like...ok, thanks i guess?? i realize we've all got our hangups and i've certainly got my fair share (you won't see me traipsing around the beach in a bikini anytime soon, for example), but WHAT IS IT with the upper-arms thing and like 98% of fat girls? is there something inherently repulsive about a round upper arm that i'm just not seeing? it seems so completely random, to me. and like nearly universal.

strikes me as just so weird.


----------



## bexy (Apr 28, 2008)

elle i totally agree, it is a universal thing and is so hard to explain why we find it so hard. i know i cant explain it even though i have spent 25 years of my life not going sleeveless. its almost as if it was instilled in me that showing my arms was NOT acceptable.

i am _so_ happy i finally did it. i feel silly for not doing it before.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 28, 2008)

aw, i understand. i didn't mean to detract from your triumph, at all. 
frankly i'm just glad there's another set of fat arms out there uncovered for the summer. because what finally got _me_ to stop worrying about showing _my_ arms, forever and ever ago, was seeing another chick with arms my size, not wearing sleeves. 
and not only did she look totally lovely and a LOT more comfortable than i was (in mid-july), more importantly: nobody gave a crap. there were no waves of shocked-whispering bystanders who were just _scandalized_ by the girth of her arms, none of that. just me, sweating away in my cardigan, feeling silly.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Apr 29, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Yup, that's what I mean.... if you want/when you want.... just never think you can't "because.... (fill in reason)"... there's no reason other than your head, so when you want to give it a shot - do it!



As I sit here in my spaghetti-strap nightie, having just returned from riding around Wal Mart on a scooter while wearing a sleeveless top, I can say from the bottom of my heart - Bexy has found the path to liberation.

I have really fat arms. They are uber fat-tastic with three rolls on the left arm and two rolls on the right arm - I think the term we're looking for here is "segmented." For years - basically since the age of 12 - I kept them covered religiously and couldn't conceive of doing otherwise. This meant missing out on the bulk of cute tops and dresses, and always wearing a t-shirt over my swimsuits. 

After about a year of being here on the Dims board, something clicked and I finally just said...eff it. I put on a tank top and headed out to dinner with my family, quaking inside as I stepped out my front door.

Much to my surprise, the world kept on turning. The ground did not split open beneath my feet, the fat police didn't pull up to the curb and arrest me. No one stared. No one seemed to notice. And believe me, if ever a pair of arms could garner notice for fatness, it's mine.

Ever since then, I find myself going sleeveless more often than not. It's more comfortable, it helps me keep cool in the humid Houston climate, and it gives me so many more choices when shopping for clothes. Plus, I think it's just much more mentally healthy for me to see all of my body as acceptable rather than segregating certain parts as being too hideous for human eyes. 

Anyway, that's my story of arm liberation. Bexy, you looked gorgeous and I'm proud of you for taking the leap!


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 13, 2008)

Thought I'd post a pic for a dress compare! And I ended up showing my arms at various points too!

This was at graduation ball, last night (excuse the slightly red face!):


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 13, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Thought I'd post a pic for a dress compare! And I ended up showing my arms at various points too!
> 
> This was at graduation ball, last night (excuse the slightly red face!):



You are beautiful, girl! The dress is great too!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jun 13, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Thought I'd post a pic for a dress compare! And I ended up showing my arms at various points too!
> 
> This was at graduation ball, last night (excuse the slightly red face!):



Simply Stunning!!


----------



## Suze (Jun 13, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Thought I'd post a pic for a dress compare! And I ended up showing my arms at various points too!
> 
> This was at graduation ball, last night (excuse the slightly red face!):



So sick purdy!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey, that looks goood on you. You go girl...


----------



## Sweet (Jun 13, 2008)

You look great in that dress.


----------



## bexy (Jun 14, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Thought I'd post a pic for a dress compare! And I ended up showing my arms at various points too!
> 
> This was at graduation ball, last night (excuse the slightly red face!):



GORGEOUS! and quite similar to mine lol!


----------



## Tooz (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm going to a large art festival today in a sleeveless dress.

With no shrug (I think).


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 14, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Hi, I'm going to take out my random topic-frustration on you - please don't take it personally.
> 
> This is NOT about the size of your arms!!!! It's not ok for Bex because her's are smaller, it's about the fact that you have a RIGHT to wear something sleeveless if you want to do that.
> 
> ...



Big rep to you Annmarie. This too, is my pet peeve with fat girls and fashion. For the life of me I cannot figure out where this phobia comes from. What disturbs me even more is that it seems to be perpetuated by women only. I mean, really, when have you ever, ever, ever heard a man say...oh my god, that girl would be so hot if weren't for her arms???? And it's not just fat girls, either. My thin mother doesn't like showing her arms either, she's says they're too skinny / flabby. Good lord, don't we have enough issues as women without adding the need for "perfect" arms to the mix? 

In my perfect world, I'd live in a climate where I never had to wear sleeves or socks! lol


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 14, 2008)

I TOTALLY agree with what AnnMarie and Janelle have said.............we ALL share the right to go sleeveless............esp. in this humid, hot weather.

I start going sleeveless about 6 years ago and have NOT looked back. I have found that for me it is like my own personal temperature control. I feel sooooooo much cooler and happy. And that is THAT!

Plus, I happen to think that our big arms are pretty! LOL!
Hugs. Kara


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 14, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ok here are 2 pics!
> 
> can i just add that by the stage of the second pic i was quite, quite drunk :eat2:



Holy cow, you always look cute Bex, but you have the perfect arms to show..and show them you should...very cute dress too, very cute...


----------



## Tooz (Jun 14, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I'm going to a large art festival today in a sleeveless dress.
> 
> With no shrug (I think).



I DID it.
I almost can't believe it. I walked around a very crowded festival for three hours in a sleeveless dress! It was SO much more comfortable. Some people sneered, but I sneered back. 

Plus a couple dudes checked me out and a chunky chick asked me where I got my dress.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 14, 2008)

Good for you!!!!!! Seriously, you should be quite proud. It's taken me a while to go sleeveless, and I'm still selective when I do, but it is very freeing. My first "public" sleeveless outing was my (gulp) 25-year high school reunion! Yikes!! It was great though!!

Congrats Tooz!!





Tooz said:


> I DID it.
> I almost can't believe it. I walked around a very crowded festival for three hours in a sleeveless dress! It was SO much more comfortable. Some people sneered, but I sneered back.
> 
> Plus a couple dudes checked me out and a chunky chick asked me where I got my dress.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 14, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I DID it.
> I almost can't believe it. I walked around a very crowded festival for three hours in a sleeveless dress! It was SO much more comfortable. Some people sneered, but I sneered back.
> 
> Plus a couple dudes checked me out and a chunky chick asked me where I got my dress.



congrats to you, i was sleeveless at Risibles party but i thought hell if you cant be sleeveless with other fat friends and your lover, hell, who can you be sleeveles with???


----------



## Cozworth806 (Jun 14, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Thought I'd post a pic for a dress compare! And I ended up showing my arms at various points too!
> 
> This was at graduation ball, last night (excuse the slightly red face!):



That is a very nice pic. (the red face is certainly excused)

I must say that the dress is very similar to one my daughter bought today in New Look.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hooray for more fat chicks showing their arms! We are all beautiful! 

I normally go sleeveless in the warm months (summers in Chicago are "ignant" hot!) 

I wore this today w/ leggings, grecian sandals, and big wood bangles. Had fun shopping and dining out...it was a beautiful day.  

View attachment 530129_hi.jpg


View attachment 526882_hi.jpg


View attachment 9994-713357-d.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2008)

That is a beautiful dress. You look lovely.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2008)

Her upper arms are _lovely._
Displayed in sleeveless dress
or sleeveless blouse or bathing suit
they always do impress.

Her upper arms are _feminine;_
they're so unlike my own.
Mine are sleek with muscles firm.
While hers? A different tone.

Her upper arms? _Amazing._
And in her love embrace
she makes the outside world dissolve.
It's gone without a trace.

Her upper arms are _glorious;_
to this here FA guy.
Why can't she see herself
*JUST ONCE,* through my adoring eye?

Her upper arms are _perfect._
It's not that hard to call.
_Her upper arms are perfect._
To me that says it all.



Just my two cents.....


----------



## Tooz (Jun 15, 2008)

I like my upper arms, I just don't like the bad attention they sometimes glean.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 15, 2008)

Not about fat..for me. I have some scars( and I don't mean a scar with a story, like the woman from Top Chef sports ). I know that this thread is about fat arms ( which I have ), but, ya never know all the reasons. I gots a couple of challenges.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow again..... equally as lovely as the other poem.

Thank you again. 




Falcon said:


> Her upper arms are _lovely._
> Displayed in sleeveless dress
> or sleeveless blouse or bathing suit
> they always do impress.
> ...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 15, 2008)

Falcon said:


> Her upper arms are _lovely._
> Displayed in sleeveless dress
> or sleeveless blouse or bathing suit
> they always do impress.
> ...



Very sweet, loving words.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 16, 2008)

Ashmamma - that outfit is hot! I bet you looked ace


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 16, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Ashmamma - that outfit is hot! I bet you looked ace



Thank you, dahlin'! I should have taken pics, but I don't make a habit of bringing my camera with me...


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 17, 2008)

Where'd ya get those leggings? I've been wanting some like that but don't know what places would have them in my size...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 17, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> Where'd ya get those leggings? I've been wanting some like that but don't know what places would have them in my size...



Torrid - super comfy too! 

www.torrid.com - just in case you don't have a brick and mortar nearby.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 17, 2008)

Falcon said:


> Her upper arms are _lovely._
> Displayed in sleeveless dress
> or sleeveless blouse or bathing suit
> they always do impress.
> ...




I love that, excellent job as usual....you do write sooooo well....hugs to you and yours...and not to derail the thread, still waiting on a certain post...just saying...


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to check them out the next time I go to a Torrid...


----------



## Falcon (Jun 18, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> ...and not to derail the thread, still waiting on a certain post...just saying...



LOL

Once it's finally up, boy, are you gonna be disappointed....


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 19, 2008)

Boy did I show my arms & my legs yesterday lol. Yesterday I was wearing some pajama shorts which look like short Hawaiian shorts and a pajama tank top. I went outside to vacuume my car. I figured it was okay to wear that outside for a minute cuz they look almost like regular shorts & a tank top. Well, I went to take some trash outta the car & to our trash can that is beside the house. As I was walking from the car to the trash can, a truck with some guys in it comes riding by. When they saw me they yelled out, Oh yeah real loud. And then they tooted their horn which sounded like the Dukes Of Hazzard horn. Guess they've never seen a fat woman in shorts & a tank top. Good grief...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 19, 2008)

I must say - going sleeveless is so hard for some women and it's always a surprise to me. But I am happy more of you are doing it!

I've decided over the last year I don't give a F*CK if other's don't like what I wear - I'm gonna be comfy! This weekend we are going to Hillsboro TX for some needed rest and fun and we will be attending a Pirate Weekend at Paul Delacroix's farm. It'd Freakin' hot down here in TX!!! So I am wearing short shorts, yes they only cover the very top of my thighs - and a bikini top. 

It's too hot to give a damn!


----------



## Raqui (Jun 21, 2008)

I used to have a problem showing my arms also but for the past two summers I have gone with out sleeves and it is a whole new world. I still sometimes feel funny but i remember that i am here to be me and dont let anyone ruin my happiness and I now kiss my arms everytime i feel uncomfortable even for a moment.

Your arms are so much smaller than mine but i know the feeling so congratulations and good to see you bare armed.


----------



## Tracy (Jun 25, 2008)

You are a beautiful young lady and you should not be worried about showing your arms.


----------



## bexy (Jun 25, 2008)

thats a very kind thing to say tracy


----------



## Tracy (Jun 26, 2008)

Just being truthful. 


bexylicious said:


> thats a very kind thing to say tracy


----------

